# Vizio/Apple TV Recognition Issue



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

Well, I have no suggestions except I found unplugging from power for a few minutes and then plug up again and letting it search seemed to work.
Setting up my Vizio was hit and miss, but now it readily connects by Bluetooth so I leave it alone. 

I think maybe software glitches from trying to be everything to everybody.
However, they have excellent customer support.
bg


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't have that problem but I occasionally have some other HDMI communication issues and usually turning the TV off and on again solves the problem.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Did you try one of the other devices HDMI cable on the Apple TV? Basically trying to establish if the Apple TV works with any HDMI cable.


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 4, 2019)

adamz said:


> Did you try one of the other devices HDMI cable on the Apple TV? Basically trying to establish if the Apple TV works with any HDMI cable.


I did with no luck. I would think that the apple tv and my vizio just aren't compatible but i haven't found that information anywhere and it was working fine before. I'm at a loss (About $200 to be exact)


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe the answer can be found here: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8311617


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Some TVs have settings for their HDMI ports. For instance, my Sony TV has Standard or Enhanced as a choice. Enhanced will support 4k. Look for something like that on the TV setup menus.



Can your TV check itself for updates or have you checked if the Apple TV device or the TV need a firmware update? One or both might be eligible for a firmware update from their respective manufacturers.


Other than that, the Apple TV might need one of the HDMI cables mentioned in ColbyT's link, but I recommend checking the firmware 1st. It might be a quirk in Apple TVs HDMI port.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I've had to unplug my LG TV a couple times to get it to recognize the HDMI ports again. Turning it off must put it into some kind of "deep sleep" because that does not fix the problem. 



The only way I've found is to unplug it for a few seconds, then plug it back in. 

The TV reboots and everything works again.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

iamrfixit said:


> I've had to unplug my LG TV a couple times to get it to recognize the HDMI ports again. Turning it off must put it into some kind of "deep sleep" because that does not fix the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I have no suggestions except I found unplugging from power for a few minutes and then plug up again and letting it search seemed to work.
Setting up my Vizio was hit and miss,


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 4, 2019)

yardmullet said:


> Well, I have no suggestions except I found unplugging from power for a few minutes and then plug up again and letting it search seemed to work.
> Setting up my Vizio was hit and miss,


I'll have to give this a shot when I get home from work tonight... Did you unplug the hdmi cables as well or just the tv when you did this?


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

Just tv. But always for 5mins or so. Some have suggested pressing on/off while unplugged.
Again, Vizio has excellent support.
bg


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I just unplugged the TV itself, when it rebooted and came on everything worked again. I've had to do this a couple times in the 3 years I've owned it. My TV is a 55" LG OLED. It runs webOS so guess it's more like a computer than a tv.


----------



## yardmullet (Jan 6, 2018)

iamrfixit said:


> I just unplugged the TV itself, when it rebooted and came on everything worked again. I've had to do this a couple times in the 3 years I've owned it. My TV is a 55" LG OLED. It runs webOS so guess it's more like a computer than a tv.



Well, like I said, Vizio seems to have hinky software but good support.

Reminds me of setting up a display in Linux. Like the bat cave, don't know how you got there or how to get back.
bg


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 4, 2019)

Unfortunately, nothing seems to be working. I think I'm just going to have to return it. What worries me, though, is that it is signed into my account and everything, so if I return it and someone connects it, they will have all of my information. Does anyone know what I can do to get my info off of it without actually being able to turn it on?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Use another TV or take it a friends house. This is the only thing I found: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202118


----------

